# Steering column shroud removal



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys I really need a hand. Need to replace the lower plastic shroud on the steering column since it has cracked. I am under the impression it's held on with a screw in that bottom hole. Thing is I checked and it's not a screw but some stupid metal piece that I can do nothing with. This is really frustrating. Am I missing something?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

Come on guys I am certain that somebody here knows how to get that stupid plastic shroud off. Help.. T_T


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

There's only 1 screw that holds it in place:


----------



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow I had no idea the screw was that far back. I was looking in the wrong place. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

No prob!


----------

